# Pricing for finishing drywall



## finishfactor (Jan 31, 2009)

I was wondering if someone could give me some pricing help for finishing drywall. I have always charged by the hour, but feel I could be more profitable charging by the square foot. I live in northern Indiana if that is helpful. I am looking for square foot pricing and how much for corner beads etc. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

On this site we are from all over the U.S and other places. So its hard to say. Whats fair price for New Jersey might be to high out by you. So it not a easy question to answer.:whistling2:


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

I've seen on a few different posts where new guys come in and ask that same question..... probably not the best idea for your first post to be, "what should I charge" maybe a Hi, how's it going guys!?!?


----------



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

finishfactor said:


> I was wondering if someone could give me some pricing help for finishing drywall. I have always charged by the hour, but feel I could be more profitable charging by the square foot. I live in northern Indiana if that is helpful. I am looking for square foot pricing and how much for corner beads etc. Thanks for all your help.


 
Try out our site. Contractors Talk.com . The guys/gals over there love to help the new guy. :yes:


----------



## finishfactor (Jan 31, 2009)

*Thanks*



Al Taper said:


> On this site we are from all over the U.S and other places. So its hard to say. Whats fair price for New Jersey might be to high out by you. So it not a easy question to answer.:whistling2:


 Thanks for the info. Just was looking for someone who was maybe in this area that could help me out. I will just keep charging by the hour for now:thumbsup:


----------



## finishfactor (Jan 31, 2009)

*"New Guys"*



Whitey97 said:


> I've seen on a few different posts where new guys come in and ask that same question..... probably not the best idea for your first post to be, "what should I charge" maybe a Hi, how's it going guys!?!?


 Hey, thanks for the reply, I assume you were a "new guy" once yourself. I will just keep charging my normal hourly rate, it seems to make me pretty good money, just wanted to be more fair to my customers. So I thought to myself, what better place to get pricing info than "Drywall talk.com". Guess not lol:thumbsup:


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

5 bucks a foot.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm sure it was a great thought, however it's also kind of insulting. Plus like everyone has said, it's different prices for different regions


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Send me 10.00, pm me for the address, and i'll mail you an estimating chart.


----------



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

finishfactor said:


> Hey, thanks for the reply, I assume you were a *"new guy"* once yourself. I will just keep charging my normal hourly rate, it seems to make me pretty good money, just wanted to be more fair to my customers. So I thought to myself, what better place to get pricing info than "Drywall talk.com". Guess not lol:thumbsup:


When I was a new guy. I was a greenhorn in the trade.I didnt do my own work at that time I worked for someone makeing peanuts. As I learned the trade I started doing my own work. Chargeing by the hour is your best bet for now. Just my 02 cents...

When it comes to our trade it by sq foot. I wish I could charge by the hour or day. Sometimes I do for touch ups or repairs.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

I hear you AL, hourly is way better. Take your time, your 15, your 30, then you last 15 minute breaks, relax, and work stress free.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

^ agreed


----------



## Apple24 (Jul 17, 2008)

i bill 35 an hour and hate too.


----------



## scottishtaperkev (Mar 10, 2009)

hi guys, hows every 1 doin, im from scotland and been doing drywall taping for 24 years , hell that long, anyway hopes you guys have lots off work we very quiet here at moment hope it pics up soon


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks for joining the forum! it's always nice to see the international members on here!


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

Scotti, it's customery to send forum members bottles of whiskey when your a newbie. Welcome. I'll send ya my address.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Finishfactor didn't like ******'s answer. Doesn't realize how lucky he got off. Wonder why he didn't fish around on the other threads first. F****** new guy :lol:


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

Well, it's pretty f'n annoying, how many times have we all seen it? hell I can think of 3 I've looked at in a row in the last minute


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

I do have sympathy for these guys though, I made that same mistake before, I learned and moved on. I did check old threads didn't see anyone cussed out so I thought why not. Funny thing though is, price don't mean a fuc***n thing. Even when you price good some schmuck will still undercut you. Thats why I will now emphasize my pride in work and contsienseness (don't rip me a new one on that mispelling ******). I even showed the lady on my last bid a couple written letters of recomendation from some bigwigs at a manufact. plant. And guess what, I got the bid :thumbup:. Small job though 800-1200, I said 900.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm not a walking dikshunary, I spell thingz rong sumtimez. I don't alwayz point it out. Just to the dinks that pick on me!


----------

